# Breeder Referral - New England



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep hearing good things about Thornelea's puppies. http://www.thorneleagoldens.com/

We have a NH member with a litter coming from which I would LOVE to have a puppy.
http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com/puppies.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41343


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I was going to suggest Sunkissed Goldens too. I have also heard good things about Pebwin http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/.


----------



## rig (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for your quick responses. The Sunkissed Goldens website is down right now, which is too bad since that breeder comes so strongly recommended. I believe the breeder is a member of this forum, so I hope the website is back up and running sometime soon.

Any other recommendations? Also, I'm very, very open to taking an older dog, especially since I know so many great dogs are in need of forever homes. Are there any particularly good rescue organizations in the Northeast that I should check out?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue posts great stories here. I try to donate to them whenever I can.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunkissed Goldens is a member here and her forum name is SunGold. If you go to her page (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member.php?u=1856) you can send her an email or visitor message by clicking on her "contact info."


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually try the sunkissed website now...it seems to be working.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF! :wavey:
Here are links to some of the Golden Clubs puppy/breeder eferral oages in your neck of the woods. You should find a number of breeders that would fit what you are looking for. 
Good Luck in your search! 


Green Mountain GRC
http://www.gmgrc.org/puppy-referral/

Northeastern New York GRC
http://www.nenygrclub.org/puppies.html

Yankee GRC
http://yankeegrc.org/wantagolden.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Isnt Mirasol in NH????

http://www.mirasol.org/Our_dogs.htm

There's a litter coming that looks pretty nice from these wonderful Mirasol lines at http://cayberry.com/index.asp?ID=30 in CT


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I keep hearing good things about Thornelea's puppies. http://www.thorneleagoldens.com/
> 
> We have a NH member with a litter coming from which I would LOVE to have a puppy.
> http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com/puppies.html
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41343


 
Thornelea Goldens are very nice! That is where my next one is coming from. Carol will be having a nice litter born in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I met a Thornelea Kool Hand Luke puppy Saturday- Mia. She is gorgeous, no doubt about it.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Howdy! My web site seems to be working fine. www.sunkissedgoldens.com Please let me know if I can answer any questions for you! I am also the breeder referral contact for Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club, just shoot me an email if you'd like a list of our clubs breeders.


----------



## rig (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey SunGod - I just tried to send you a PM but I wasn't able to because my post count isn't high enough. Is there another way for me to contact you?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

rig said:


> Hey SunGod - I just tried to send you a PM but I wasn't able to because my post count isn't high enough. Is there another way for me to contact you?


[email protected]


----------

